# WUHAN | Jointown Pharmaceutical Headquarters | 213m | 47 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Jointown Pharmaceutical 九州通医药集团股份有限公司





__





九州通健康城均价约14800元/平-九州通健康城-武汉乐居


九州通健康城主推5号楼建面约51-56平百变LOFT，均价约14800元/平，敬请关注！...



house.leju.com
























By scorpiol


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-24 by 太阳黑子


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

completed in only one page


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-06 by ovid


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @little universe, @Victhor, @499towersofchina, this one looks like a 70's style building, I like a lot


----------

